# Uploading Pics



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Can we upload to personal galleries. I currently have a negative amount of space available and was wondering if the space allocation per user was reduced? I think I only have 4 or 5 pics stored.

Thx

André


----------



## Mookka (Aug 29, 2005)

*Same here!*

This just happened to me too. When i attempt to upload a picture it an page loads up that says "no image specified, If valid link was followed please contact Administrator."

hope this can be resolved,

Pat Mucka


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Each member has 1 megabyte of storage space. If you are getting that error, please make sure to clear you browser's cache and try again.


----------

